# Harbor Freight Door Latch



## hagisan (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm having trouble locating the pressure door latches that folks have used for their smoke house doors from Harbor Freight.

Any assistance would be appreciated.  I could not find them in my local HF store.

Thank you.


----------



## shorte2326 (Feb 17, 2013)

Try Ebay thats were I got mine and at a decent price


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 18, 2013)

I think your talking about these.

http://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-horizontal-toggle-clamp-96233.html

and 

http://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-vertical-toggle-clamp-96238.html

You can order online and get them fairly quick.


----------



## hagisan (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks folks.


----------

